# NSFW How changing my diet changed my body......



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

Over the last 6 plus months or so I have incorporated juicing into my diet for one main meal a day, and sometimes two. Besides juicing I have went to a clean, whole food diet. So basically food you find on the outer aisles at your grocery store. No processed food. No fast food. No junk food, and the only sugar I consume is in the form of natural sugars found in the fruits I use to juice with. I will add that when I do juice I mainly use veggies, and less fruits to avoid the added sugar. I use ALOT of greens. 
  I do eat what I want on occasion, but not too often. If I really want a cupcake...I eat a cupcake. I don't deprive myself of anything, because I wanted this to be a lifestyle change and _not_ a diet. What I have found is that I feel better, my body is now used to the healthier way of eating, and I no longer crave the complex carbs. 
  I just thought I would share my experience, because it really has changed my views on food. I will add that I also exercise about 5 days a week, and that is a key component in this equation. I have seen major changes in my body since I have changed my diet, and the amount of energy I have. I don't want to lose anymore weight at this time, but I do want to continue to tone certain areas. If anyone has any questions about juicing in general please feel free to ask.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 7, 2013)

Great lifestyle, congrats


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Great lifestyle, congrats


Thank you. I also wanted to add that protein needs to be a big part of another meal, especially if you workout frequently.


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2013)

That's awesome, Kathy, and you look great!   I don't juice because I don't like drinking my veggies, per se - but I follow what is generally known as the Mediterranean diet.   Whole foods, whole grains, veggies, fruit, and of course that precious glass of red wine.   :mrgreen:    I do yoga almost daily (addictive!).    

I just like it!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2013)

Good on you Kathy.  I applaud your decisions, except one.

Photo #4 sucks as evidence.  

I'm not as committed as you or terri, but I do make an effort to stay away from junk foods.  I don't keep sweets in the house, I haven't had a soda in years (the occasional ginger-ale doesn't count, does it?), I only buy whole wheat breads and pastas, and I actually cook, with real food, with real ingredients and with real spices.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Good on you Kathy.  I applaud your decisions, except one.
> 
> Photo #4 sucks as evidence.
> 
> I'm not as committed as you or terri, but I do make an effort to stay away from junk foods.  I don't keep sweets in the house, I haven't had a soda in years (the occasional ginger-ale doesn't count, does it?), I only buy whole wheat breads and pastas, and I actually cook, with real food, with real ingredients and with real spices.


If one of the mods will add NSFW to the title I will add a better picture.


----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been on a health kick for the last 6 months. Bought a bike in August and put over 1k on it so far. My diet has always been good because I hate sweets, but love breads and cheese. Now it's tougher because of limited day light and I travel like crazy during the winter so lots of gross road food.

And for gods asked change the title!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2013)

peter27 said:


> <snip>2. What do you do when the fruit and veg is out of season?<snip>


You freeze them while they are in season.

_QUICK TIP:
_Cool the fruit or veg in the refrigerator first.  When placing said fruit or veg in a zip lock bag, place a drinking straw in the corner.  Zip up to the straw and suck all the air out.  While sucking (certain people may may be better than most ) , pull the straw out and immediately finish the zip.  Most fruits are good for six months, veggies a little longer.  Peach cobbler in February anyone?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats Kathy! Vegetables and fruits are both a boon and a bane. I can never eat fruit fast enough before it starts to go south. 

My diet in general is terrible. By the time I'm done with work/class/other obligations, I'm done lol. It's a Ramen noodle night every night at my house. 

Plus the fact that I work and go to class mornings and afternoons and I don't get a lunch break, so I only get one meal a day (sometimes two if I wake up early enough to eat breakfast). 

I want to get back into healthy eating and exercising. I NEED to eat more, and more healthy things especially, because this last year I have become almost underweight. I literally forget to eat.

Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 7, 2013)

Ju ju ju juicy!


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2013)

Good for you, Kathy!

I've been staying as far away as possible from processed foods for a while now, and it really has made a difference. For a while, I was eating a lot of soy-based products to get my protein in (I eat a piece of salmon once in a while but otherwise, I'm essentially a vegetarian) but I didn't like how much I'd come to rely on them. Way too easy. I also started feeling like it was affecting thyroid function. I stopped buying those products and pulled out my crock pot. Each weekend, I'll make a big pot of some sort of veggie/legume combo and I eat that during the week. If there's still some left at the end of the week, I freeze the rest so I don't get sick of it, and I make something new on the weekend again.

It's been really great and I don't know about Kathy, but to answer Peter's questions:


peter27 said:


> I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1. How much more is your grocery bill since starting this?
> 
> ...



1. My grocery bill has gone WAY DOWN since I started eating this way. 
2. Eat what IS in season (there's always something in season.) or rehydrate the stuff I dried in the summer.
3. Yeah, can't help you with that one 

I was doing some green veggie smoothies for a while, but like terri, I prefer to have my foods solid, so I just focus on eating whole foods for my meals and making sure that anything I buy that is prepackaged (like Triscuits or bread or something) has as few ingredients as possible.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

peter27 said:


> I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1. How much more is your grocery bill since starting this?
> 
> ...



1. My groceries are cheaper. With processed/pre-packaged foods you pay more for that. 
2. I buy what is in season so it gives variety to what I am juicing. 
3. Big TV came from Best Buy. I love having it mounted on the wall, because it saves so much space.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

terri said:


> That's awesome, Kathy, and you look great!   I don't juice because I don't like drinking my veggies, per se - but I follow what is generally known as the Mediterranean diet.   Whole foods, whole grains, veggies, fruit, and of course that precious glass of red wine.   :mrgreen:    I do yoga almost daily (addictive!).
> 
> I just like it!


Thank you. I didn't always like a lot of fruits because of the textures, and now I will juice pretty much anything and like it. I have really surprised myself on how much I enjoy the juice.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 7, 2013)

Great post Kathy! You are a role model. I started my health kick about 6 years ago. My first step was getting my eating under control, I was a runner and my appetite got out of hand, I lightened up my exercise and started counting calories. 6 years later I am 55 pounds lighter, I am 41 yrs old and have almost no body fat. I did it all with disciple. I feel great. My problem is I just haven't been able to kick the carbs and go the super healthy route like you are doing, but it is a goal. Juicing goes against one of my rules, I don't drink calories because I don't find liquids filling, but no doubt the whole food / natural thing is the way to go. Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> Great post Kathy! You are a role model. I started my health kick about 6 years ago. My first step was getting my eating under control, I was a runner and my appetite got out of hand, I lightened up my exercise and started counting calories. 6 years later I am 55 pounds lighter, I am 41 yrs old and have almost no body fat. I did it all with disciple. I feel great. My problem is I just haven't been able to kick the carbs and go the super healthy route like you are doing, but it is a goal. Juicing goes against one of my rules, I don't drink calories because I don't find liquids filling, but no doubt the whole food / natural thing is the way to go. Thanks for inspiring me!


Thank you. I was very surprised with how filling my juice recipes are. When you say kick the carbs, which carbs are you referring to? Of course we still need carbs, but it is the kinds of carbs we eat that are important. Congrats on the 55 pounds. That is amazing. I started the Insanity workouts over a month ago at my local YMCA, and I also alternate that with toning/kickboxing classes. That has also really sent my body past its plateau.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> I've been on a health kick for the last 6 months. Bought a bike in August and put over 1k on it so far. My diet has always been good because I hate sweets, but love breads and cheese. Now it's tougher because of limited day light and I travel like crazy during the winter so lots of gross road food.
> 
> And for gods asked change the title!


You hate sweets? All of them?


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a health kick for the last 6 months. Bought a bike in August and put over 1k on it so far. My diet has always been good because I hate sweets, but love breads and cheese. Now it's tougher because of limited day light and I travel like crazy during the winter so lots of gross road food.
> ...



I'm with runnah. My sweet tooth is seriously underdeveloped. On occasion, sure, but if you put a sweet snack and a savory snack in front of me, I go for the savory almost every time. If I do want dessert, I don't like it to be very sweet.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm with the above two. Impulsiveness is part of what I just figured out I have (was formally diagnosed with bipolar II yesterday), and I used to buy/eat candy at a rate that would make most people diabetic in a year. Swelled up to well over 260 pounds (probably hit 270 but didn't track it really) while i was at it too. This year, I've dropped 40-45 pounds and the last time I had a relatively small amount of candy, I almost threw up.

Good work, diets aren't easy but the right one can make a huge difference.


----------



## texkam (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, the key is lifestyle, not diet.


I still must have my dark chocolate. Lindt 85% does it for me. A little goes a long way.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you juiced bacon?


----------



## DrSleep89 (Nov 7, 2013)

I prefer guirardelli 86%

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I do eat what I want on occasion, but not too often. If I really want a cupcake...I eat a cupcake.



And doughnuts too...don't forget those!


----------



## DrSleep89 (Nov 8, 2013)

Donuts are bad for your health 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## texkam (Nov 8, 2013)

> I prefer guirardelli 86%


That's good stuff too, but the Lindt has more of a dirty bite to it along with a smooth finish that I prefer. I'll take dark chocolate over donuts ...........or bacon any day.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm here to support healthy life style and diet!

I don't eat processed food, fast food, pork, bacon, any kind of sausages etc. I don't drink coke or any kind of soda.  I rarely eat meat, but often eat fish. 
I make sure that meat that come to my house is not full of antibiotics, hormones etc.. I eat home made food/I cook. I don't smoke (used to) I don't drink alcohol (health issues, I really miss beer!)
I make my own pizza, with ketchup, mushrooms, cheese, sweet corn, sweet pees, small pieces of carrot, pickles. and it's a great one  
My food vice is mayonnaise. 

I kind of don't like chocolate, and like any form of sweet with milk in it... I can't stay away from a cake...

yoga... I haven't done it much lately and I'm mad at myself almost every day because I'm not doing The Five Tibetans...grrr...


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

limr said:


> I'm with runnah. My sweet tooth is seriously underdeveloped. On occasion, sure, but if you put a sweet snack and a savory snack in front of me, I go for the savory almost every time. If I do want dessert, I don't like it to be very sweet.



Yup, I like dried fruit, un dried fruit, and sweet beers. Candy and chocolate are just way too sweet.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 8, 2013)

texkam said:


> Yes, the key is lifestyle, not diet.



False. Both play a major roll. I've lost ~20 lbs on the past six months from diet change alone.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the key is lifestyle, not diet.
> ...


Wow 20 pounds. That is great Tyler. The point I think texkam and I were trying to make is that to really change your health is to not go on "diets," but to make changes that you will stick with. So for me I am changing my eating habits slowly and realistically so they will become second nature.


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah "diets" and "diet" are two very different things IMO. Diets are what you see the latest celebrity promoting, diet is what you eat.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

The day I hit 215 lbs and had to start buying 36" jeans was the day I made a change.

IIRC that was back in 2009.

I was drinking about 3 cans of soda a day and eating without thought/care.  Cutting out soda alone I dropped maybe 10 lbs over a few month.  Then without really changing my diet, I cut out snacks and limited my portion size; instead of eating an entire sub for dinner, I'd eat half one night and half the next.  It was tough at first, I'd seriously feel like I was starving to death.  But eventually my body got used to it and I stopped craving the food as much, now I'm skipping dessert and people actually notice how little I eat when we are out.

I believe I got down to about 187 doing that alone.  Then in 2012 I joined a gym and did simple lifting, something I've never done before in my life. Very irregular schedule, no discipline, but tried to go at least once a week, twice at most.  By August of 2012 I was down to ~165 lbs.  50 pounds from when I started and back in a size 31-32 jean.

I had just bought a house and moved out of the area in Aug, so I completely stopped going to the gym. In this time frame I've gained almost 10lbs back and I can start to see it. So starting in Oct, I joined a gym and decided to do a regular workout every MWF doing 6 simple lifts.  In that time frame alone I'm able to squat over 100 more pounds than when I started, and I can deadlift more than I've ever been able to.  The weight isn't necessarily dropping off since I'm doing lifting and gaining muscle, but I can see I'm already slimming up a bit in just these last 6 weeks.

All in all, I just feel much better overall; I can't imagine how it must be like if I actually ate "well"; I refuse to stop eating donuts.  What's the point if you can't eat donuts?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

removed


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> It may be inappropriate to say this but your diet has changed my body also.


I just laughed out loud! I was expecting some well thought out, insightful, such and such diet changed my life post from you Lew, but this unexpected humor from you is really, really funny! Keep it up Lew. It is good for you.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

I think he was serious.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Great post Kathy! You are a role model. I started my health kick about 6 years ago. My first step was getting my eating under control, I was a runner and my appetite got out of hand, I lightened up my exercise and started counting calories. 6 years later I am 55 pounds lighter, I am 41 yrs old and have almost no body fat. I did it all with disciple. I feel great. My problem is I just haven't been able to kick the carbs and go the super healthy route like you are doing, but it is a goal. Juicing goes against one of my rules, I don't drink calories because I don't find liquids filling, but no doubt the whole food / natural thing is the way to go. Thanks for inspiring me!
> ...



Junk food, my weakness.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > JTPhotography said:
> ...


Oh yes, the junk food. At first I had to think about when, why, and what I was eating to figure out what replacements could be made. Was it convenience? Was it because I was stressed? Was it because it was just there? (at work) I never wanted to feel like I was missing out on anything. I snack often. I love nuts, (I am opening up the flood gates on this one) dry whole grain cereal, carrots, veggie chips, and for something sweet I will keep Chobani yogurt everywhere which is really high in protein. It is really good too.


----------



## manny212 (Nov 8, 2013)

Kathy well done !!! Proud of you ! like I tell most people when they ask me , it's really 99% diet 1 % exercise . Don't get me wrong , I work out  a ton but without the proper nutrition it would all be for not . 

Oh and " nothing tastes as good as thin feels " ! Kinda my mantra . 

Looking good , keep it up !


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

I love exercising. Its feels so good afterwards and puts me in a great mood for the rest of the day.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 8, 2013)

You gotta sweet body there, Kathy- keep up the good work! Being in shape most of my life (from a family of overweight individuals) I've learned some things that have helped me:

1. Everything in moderation (helps in order to maintain your lifestyle)
2. Try to see food as fuel (rather than indulging)
3. Make eating not a big deal (helps me to cook more often/eat at home [and less] rather than going out)
4. Even though it's mostly dieting that forms a body, exercise is very, very important.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> If one of the mods will add NSFW to the title I will add a better picture.



We need a follow up on this.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> You gotta sweet body there, Kathy- keep up the good work! Being in shape most of my life (from a family of overweight individuals) I've learned some things that have helped me:
> 
> 1. Everything in moderation (helps in order to maintain your lifestyle)
> 2. Try to see food as fuel (rather than indulging)
> ...


Thank you. Exercise is a huge piece of the puzzle for me. Mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2013)

Braineack said:


> The day I hit 215 lbs and had to start buying 36" jeans was the day I made a change.
> 
> IIRC that was back in 2009.
> 
> ...



How do you manage to eat enough/what do you eat to gain muscle? Every time I lift (even when I do bulk lifting with low reps, high weight) I begin losing fat but my body is adamant against gaining muscle.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> How do you manage to eat enough/what do you eat to gain muscle? Every time I lift (even when I do bulk lifting with low reps, high weight) I begin losing fat but my body is adamant against gaining muscle.



Right now I'm eating greek yogurt and coffee for breakfast. a banana w/pb as a snack before lunch. chix salad with bacon and provolone for lunch on a whole wheat pita.  homemade hummas and more pitas for a snack after work or a protein bar. and whatever for dinner; I've been cooking a lot of slamon and brussel sprouts lately.

I failed to mention all the halloween candy im still snacking on and I cheat a lot.

Right now I'm just doing the stronglifts program every MWF so:


StrongLifts 5×5 Workout AStrongLifts 5×5 Workout BSquat 5×5Squat 5×5Bench Press 5×5Overhead Press 5×5Barbell Rows 5×5Deadlift *1×5*

Alternating the workouts so week 1 would be ABA, week 2 BAB, week 3, ABA, etc. Trying to add another 5lbs each time. That's it.  I'm at the gym 45min-1hr for 3 times a week.  I still hate it, but it does feel good and you really do see/feel results.  Even in every day life, like walking the mall with the wife, or my bum-knee not having issues anymore, or being able to hop fences and chase bratty kids off my lawn...


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Right now I'm eating greek yogurt and coffee for breakfast. a banana w/pb as a snack before lunch. chix salad with bacon and provolone for lunch on a whole wheat pita.  homemade hummas and more pitas for a snack after work or a protein bar. and whatever for dinner; I've been cooking a lot of slamon and brussel sprouts lately.
> 
> I failed to mention all the halloween candy im still snacking on and I cheat a lot.
> 
> ...



Ah. I was just curious if you were consciously having to eat more than usual (but of healthy foods). Everyone's body is different, but the art of building muscle is still kind of mystifying to me. 

My dad is one of those people who can change nothing about his diet, which rather sucks anyways, but can gain muscle like it's nothing.

Thanks for the tip. All my exercising experience comes from cross-country and basketball so from the weight lifting side it's pretty limited lol.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Thank you. Exercise is a huge piece of the puzzle for me. Mind, body, and spirit.



What kind of exercising do you like the most? I've tried running for fun because I have a few friends who say it's therapeutic.

They must be smoking something strong if they find running therapeutic


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

I hate to run more than I hate to lift so...


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 8, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I hate to run more than I hate to lift so...



I don't mind running competitively, but running for fun...isn't very much fun. Haha


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Exercise is a huge piece of the puzzle for me. Mind, body, and spirit.
> ...



I know that when I train, I cater my music playlist to something that fits my strides (think in BPM). When your running is connected to music, you forget you're running and end up somewhere else- at least I do. Before you know it, it's been 4 or 5 miles, you're drenched in sweat and you're ready to destroy anything that comes your way!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it up Lew.
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## ronlane (Nov 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Exercise is a huge piece of the puzzle for me. Mind, body, and spirit.
> ...


I hate running. I alternate between different classes at the YMCA like Insanity, Kickboxing, and they have a cardio/toning class that I love. I also have a Treadclimber at my house that I use too, and then I will do lunges up and down my driveway.


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2013)

Fun thread! There are a lot of inspirational stories out there. :hug:: 

I'm hooked on Shaun T's workouts and BeachBody stuff in general! I finished the 2 month Insanity program about a year and half ago. It completely changed my outlook on working out. In 2 months I went from being fit, to a machine!  From there, I started coaching people through the program on the BeachBody forums. Kathy, props to you for starting Insanity! Let me know if you need any help with your journey! Now, I'm doing T25 which is just a 25 minute workout a day. Thank god cause those Insanity workouts are about an hour long. 

As far as eating goes, I eat a high protein diet. (haha) :greenpbl: Lot's of veggies and fruits!! I try to keep the carbs as low as possible. =) 
Rule #1 Eat a healthy breakfast!!!
Rule #2 Don't eat after 7!!!


----------



## leeroix (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome. My girlfriend and I juice all the time. Fast food NO, Soda NO. We go to the grocery store and buy all kinds of fruits and veggies, filling up our cart. We look around to see what everybody else if buying, and their carts are filled with boxes and containers and who knows WTF is in all that...


----------



## ffarl (Nov 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> It may be inappropriate to say this but your diet has changed my body also.



   This will probably be the hardest I laugh all day.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2013)

you said hard.


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

Disappointed in the mod team today. We have a chance to see a fellow forum goer in various states of undress and yet no mod had made the simple change. 

Maybe if I start insulting people or bring up no-no topics...


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 8, 2013)

Trader Joe's

Just a handful of nuts.  Who's first?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Fun thread! There are a lot of inspirational stories out there. :hug::
> 
> I'm hooked on Shaun T's workouts and BeachBody stuff in general! I finished the 2 month Insanity program about a year and half ago. It completely changed my outlook on working out. In 2 months I went from being fit, to a machine!  From there, I started coaching people through the program on the BeachBody forums. Kathy, props to you for starting Insanity! Let me know if you need any help with your journey! Now, I'm doing T25 which is just a 25 minute workout a day. Thank god cause those Insanity workouts are about an hour long.
> 
> ...


Do you do these workouts at home or do you have a gym to go to?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Awesome. My girlfriend and I juice all the time. Fast food NO, Soda NO. We go to the grocery store and buy all kinds of fruits and veggies, filling up our cart. We look around to see what everybody else if buying, and their carts are filled with boxes and containers and who knows WTF is in all that...


What are some of your staples for juicing? I seem to always add a lime and a cucumber to everything I juice. The cucumber is a great diuretic and a lime is a great cleanser.


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Fun thread! There are a lot of inspirational stories out there. :hug::
> ...



I do all my workouts at home! I get them done first thing in the morning.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



That avatar suggests the workouts are done other than in the morning.  Are you double d-ipping?


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Nov 8, 2013)

I tend to run 6k and row 5k every day just to keep fit. I teach martial arts and train in that that around 4 days as well as well as 3 weights sessions a week. I guess you can say I work out a bit.....


----------



## leeroix (Nov 8, 2013)

Chard, Rainbow Chard, Purple Kale, Cucumber, Lemons, Apples, Ginger, Spinach, Carrots, Kale, Mint, Celery, sometimes Beets, Tumeric. - All organic. I get more fresh veggies every morning than most people get in a week. We call it "green drink." I try to slam a shot of spirulina in the mornin too...



veg by keips66, on Flickr
She actually did a cleanse for 10 days drinking nothing but this. - She said she felt awesome in the end. Now we just have a glass every day. We use the Brevel Juicer - sweet machine


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys are lucky to have such great sources of produce. Were I live is at "the end of the road" so to speak so our veggie's tend to be a little ragged. Summer is nice for all the locally grown stuffs.

Don't buy into the organic idea tho.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

removed


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2013)

Braineack said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > If one of the mods will add NSFW to the title I will add a better picture.
> ...





The_Traveler said:


> Speaking as a subscribed member, I just wanted to remind the OP of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking as a formerly subscribed member, I'd like to mention an alternative........



*The following photos are NSFW. You have been warned!



*That should you for you Kathy.  The ball is in your court now.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 8, 2013)

You need to do something about that rat's nest of wires behind the television.

Quite unsightly...


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> You need to do something about that rat's nest of wires behind the television.
> 
> Quite unsightly...


Thank you for your contribution to this thread Steve. Come back again.


----------



## ffarl (Nov 8, 2013)

My work here is done.  I'll be laying low this weekend, so nobody delete anything til I get back.


----------



## IByte (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Over the last 6 plus months or so I have incorporated juicing into my diet for one main meal a day, and sometimes two. Besides juicing I have went to a clean, whole food diet. So basically food you find on the outer aisles at your grocery store. No processed food. No fast food. No junk food, and the only sugar I consume is in the form of natural sugars found in the fruits I use to juice with. I will add that when I do juice I mainly use veggies, and less fruits to avoid the added sugar. I use ALOT of greens.
> I do eat what I want on occasion, but not too often. If I really want a cupcake...I eat a cupcake. I don't deprive myself of anything, because I wanted this to be a lifestyle change and not a diet. What I have found is that I feel better, my body is now used to the healthier way of eating, and I no longer crave the complex carbs.
> I just thought I would share my experience, because it really has changed my views on food. I will add that I also exercise about 5 days a week, and that is a key component in this equation. I have seen major changes in my body since I have changed my diet, and the amount of energy I have. I don't want to lose anymore weight at this time, but I do want to continue to tone certain areas. If anyone has any questions about juicing in general please feel free to ask.
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59786"/>
> ...



Omg Kathy....look at the size of your TV!!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


This image was taken September 26th before I started Insanity. We are going to recreate this image on Monday to see the changes I have made. (Disclaimer: Kundalini is responsible for all negative actions that occur from the posting of this image)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> This image was taken September 26th before I started Insanity. We are going to recreate this image on Monday to see the changes I have made. _*(Disclaimer: Kundalini is responsible for all negative actions that occur from the posting of this image)*_
> View attachment 59877


That's okay Kathy, I don't mind taking one for the team..... in fact, let em' just try!


----------



## manny212 (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Ok just opened and I kid you not literally choked on my breath mint!!! Dang!!!! When are we having that beach shoot again?


----------



## pgriz (Nov 8, 2013)

Kathy, I am hoping you're not working in the ICU.  Otherwise some poor gent will open his eyes and think he's died and gone to heaven.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

manny212 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > kundalini said:
> ...


Anytime Manny, anytime!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Kathy, I am hoping you're not working in the ICU.  Otherwise some poor gent will open his eyes and think he's died and gone to heaven.


ER pgriz. I have a little more coverage with my scrubs.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy, I am hoping you're not working in the ICU.  Otherwise some poor gent will open his eyes and think he's died and gone to heaven.
> ...



I was talking about the eyes...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2013)

Ive just made a mess all over my keyboard

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2013)

Congratulations, Kathy.  I might have to try the juicing & see what happens.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 8, 2013)

Kathy.. Can you send me the full res?  I tried printing 24x36 for my bedroom but it looks pixelated.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Kathy.. Can you send me the full res?  I tried printing 24x36 for my bedroom but it looks pixelated.


Yep. Coming right up!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks. If you can send me the other photos, that would be great. I have a lot of wall to cover. 

XOXOXO


----------



## texkam (Nov 8, 2013)

So where are the 3 bears?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> Bought a bike in August and put over 1k on it so far.



I assume you mean motorcycle. I bought one about two months ago now and that's facilitated a diet/exercise change and lost 12 pounds so far as a result.. It's much cheaper to make it go faster if I lose weight then to add parts on to boost performance... Of course, it means when I do add those parts it'll go that much faster


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2013)

Sexy bltch!!  I was honestly expecting a shot with a little less clothes. You don't want to disappoint me, do you?!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Sexy bltch!!  I was honestly expecting a shot with a little less clothes. You don't want to disappoint me, do you?!


Well, well, well.....since you said so!


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> I assume you mean motorcycle. I bought one about two months ago now and that's facilitated a diet/exercise change and lost 12 pounds so far as a result.. It's much cheaper to make it go faster if I lose weight then to add parts on to boost performance... Of course, it means when I do add those parts it'll go that much faster



Pedal power baby. Was riding every day for 20 miles, longer on weekends. Damn early nights cut that down to twice a week if I am lucky.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 8, 2013)

Somebody needs to address that tv cable !


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

It's it weird that I have the same underwear?


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2013)

A diet high in fiber, juiced or not juiced, makes you fart more.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy bltch!!  I was honestly expecting a shot with a little less clothes. You don't want to disappoint me, do you?!
> ...


We're still waiting...


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> A diet high in fiber, juiced or not juiced, makes you fart more.


Protein shakes do that too.  I've never taken protein shakes, but I've worked with a few guys that did - and, yeah - they could clear an entire plane (imagine, a 737 cleared by one guy ****ting his pants).


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's it weird that I have the same underwear?


They are the same ones. I just left them on your floor. Can I have them back please?


----------



## runnah (Nov 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> They are the same ones. I just left them on your floor. Can I have them back please?



Oh, I am afraid I stretched them out badly in the front...


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been more-or-less the same weight (plus or minus 5 pounds) for the last 15 years.  I don't work out, though I probably get plenty of exercise at work (running up and down stairs all day - who has time to walk?)

I do think I could stand to lose 10 pounds or so, I don't know if running will do it though.  My legs are rock hard, all the time.  It really pisses my wife off.    I really think that I get plenty of exercise, so maybe changing my diet and eating habits (which I don't think are terrible) are the key...


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Nov 9, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > A diet high in fiber, juiced or not juiced, makes you fart more.
> ...



Ha they do but some are better than others. We have a brand in the UK called Sci-Mx who do some great shakes with minimal 'side effects'. my favourite is the Vanilla (blended sometimes with a banana). 

Insanity workouts are just that! I also like Pilates (yeah i know I am a bloke but they are great for core) and over here Hiitgirl classes are growing massively!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > They are the same ones. I just left them on your floor. Can I have them back please?
> ...


Keep um runnah. They probably won't fit now.


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


:waiting:


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


Man, you guys are demanding. I can't keep up!


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Man, you guys are demanding. I can't keep up!



 Where's that sexy halloween outfit you were talking about?!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Somebody needs to address that tv cable !


Oh for heavens sake. I will do it today. Can't a girl get away with messy cords anymore? Gesh!


----------



## manny212 (Nov 9, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Ok I'm waiting now as well


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you guys are demanding. I can't keep up!
> ...


The one picture with my full costume has other people in it that I can't post on the internet. (They work with me on a higher level) So I decided I better keep it down since I use my real name. We are supposed to be "professionals" or something like that. At least they are.


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The one picture with my full costume has other people in it that I can't post on the internet. (They work with me on a higher level) So I decided I better keep it down since I use my real name. We are supposed to be "professionals" or something like that. At least they are.



Let me help you with this problem.  You still have the costume, right?! Put it on and take a selfie! Lol


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > The one picture with my full costume has other people in it that I can't post on the internet. (They work with me on a higher level) So I decided I better keep it down since I use my real name. We are supposed to be "professionals" or something like that. At least they are.
> ...


No. I rented it. That is why it was so damn tight. They only had it in one size.


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2013)

Bah!! Lol Of course you rented it.


----------



## texkam (Nov 9, 2013)

> The one picture with my full costume has other people in it that I can't post on the internet.


'Shop 'em out. .......... The people that is.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Nov 10, 2013)

or just blur...


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > You need to do something about that rat's nest of wires behind the television.
> ...



Just sayin'. Neat an organized is a good thing...


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 10, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Kathy well done !!! Proud of you ! like I tell most people when they ask me , it's really 99% diet 1 % exercise . Don't get me wrong , I work out  a ton but without the proper nutrition it would all be for not .
> 
> Oh and " nothing tastes as good as thin feels " ! Kinda my mantra .
> 
> Looking good , keep it up !



I gotta disagree with that one.  I think processed food is gross, but I eat lots and will never get low-fat anything.  I've been a consistent weight since high school, nearly 15 years ago.  My job involves a lot of physical work, so I end up doing moderate exercise 8-10 hours a day.  There's been the odd time where I end up mostly driving or being otherwise sedentary at work and those are the times I notice I'm starting to grow a bit of a belly.  A week or two back doing something physical again and it's gone but I can see if I was less active it would probably become a problem for me.


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Just a bit of work with clone stamp and it'll be like they were never even there!


----------



## limr (Nov 10, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy well done !!! Proud of you ! like I tell most people when they ask me , it's really 99% diet 1 % exercise . Don't get me wrong , I work out  a ton but without the proper nutrition it would all be for not .
> ...



You're both representing two extremes. To paraphrase:
"It's all about diet."
"Eat all you want but be physically active all day long."

The truth lies in the middle. It's a balance.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


I tried the whole cloning and editing thing, but I decided not post it. You can still see where we are at and so forth. So I am not going to post it.


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 10, 2013)

limr said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > manny212 said:
> ...



agreed, diet is very important.  Just wanted to make the point exercise is more or less equally important.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the whole diet vs. exercise argument is one that will vary so much on individual metabolism, genetics, type of activity, age, and so many other factors. So that percentage ,50% diet vs. 50% exercise, (just an example) will probably change throughout our lifespan and also depending on our muscle mass as well. So, like Limr said it is all about balance and maintenance. 
I also feel like I reached a plateau with my fitness level until I started Insanity. Then I felt my body really maxing out again. That is really when I started seeing major changes.


----------



## IByte (Nov 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I think the whole diet vs. exercise argument is one that will vary so much on individual metabolism, genetics, type of activity, age, and so many other factors. So that percentage ,50% diet vs. 50% exercise, (just an example) will probably change throughout our lifespan and also depending on our muscle mass as well. So, like Limr said it is all about balance and maintenance.
> I also feel like I reached a plateau with my fitness level until I started Insanity. Then I felt my body really maxing out again. That is really when I started seeing major changes.



Toughest part is changing bad eating habits.  Once you find a more reasonable, better, balanced diet; the weight lifting is easy.

And since tomorrow is chest day, I get to carb load for tomorrow morning. ..who's with me!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Chard, Rainbow Chard, Purple Kale, Cucumber, Lemons, Apples, Ginger, Spinach, Carrots, Kale, Mint, Celery, sometimes Beets, Tumeric. - All organic. I get more fresh veggies every morning than most people get in a week. We call it "green drink." I try to slam a shot of spirulina in the mornin too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spirulina is rough. That is the only thing I have a problem stomaching. I have came a long way with it though.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 10, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Protein shakes do that too.  I've never taken protein shakes, but I've worked with a few guys that did - and, yeah - they could clear an entire plane (imagine, a 737 cleared by one guy ****ting his pants).



Protein shakes are weird. I sometimes drink them when I'm trying to get enough calories to, well, function, (I undereat because my job screws with my eating schedule).

One serving from Ultra Steroimax Platinum or whatever is like a half gallon of milk and 4 scoops  for 2000 calories. 

Who the hell is lifting so much that they need 2000 calories just straight up, haha. I generally drink like...1/8th of that in the morning.

Pro tip: DO NOT drink shakes 1-2 hours before going to bed. You'll have the worst sleep of your life thanks to gastrointestinal explosions and crippling (Crippling!) indigestion.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 11, 2013)

Dave, try sun warrior protein. It's plant based and they use stevia but it's not an overwhelming amount of stevia so it's not too bad.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice........vegetables.  lol, just kidding Kathy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Nice........vegetables.  lol, just kidding Kathy. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Eric.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats Kathy! I am doing much the same with a very little sugar (no candy, pop - used to be 6+ 20 oz per day), high protein and mid-carb diet. Removing all of the crap I used to eat and replacing it with good. I'm also metabolic and strength training at least 4 times per week, sometimes as much as 6. 

Don't want to change the subject so I'll just post a link to my progress shots. The left one is 2 months prior to my change in lifestyle and the right is 3.5 months in. I'm now strength training heavily to pack on muscle that I've never had, lol, so glad to see some toning happening. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozuc50fq1pg5wer/IMG_0365-S.JPG

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Congrats Kathy! I am doing much the same with a very little sugar (no candy, pop - used to be 6+ 20 oz per day), high protein and mid-carb diet. Removing all of the crap I used to eat and replacing it with good. I'm also metabolic and strength training at least 4 times per week, sometimes as much as 6.
> 
> Don't want to change the subject so I'll just post a link to my progress shots. The left one is 2 months prior to my change in lifestyle and the right is 3.5 months in. I'm now strength training heavily to pack on muscle that I've never had, lol, so glad to see some toning happening.
> 
> ...


You look great! Don't you feel so much better too? Congrats to you too. Please keep me updated on your progress. Your wife and baby are adorable too.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2013)

C'mon KayThor...you need to update this post to *genuinely NSFW* status, you big tease!!!


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Kathy! I am doing much the same with a very little sugar (no candy, pop - used to be 6+ 20 oz per day), high protein and mid-carb diet. Removing all of the crap I used to eat and replacing it with good. I'm also metabolic and strength training at least 4 times per week, sometimes as much as 6.
> ...


Thanks so much for the compliments, I do feel SO much better, absolutely!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Derrel said:


> C'mon KayThor...you need to update this post to *genuinely NSFW* status, you big tease!!!


What the heck Derrel! That issssssss not safe for work! I am in my bra and underwear! Let see some of you all do the same! I am waiting. I am always the entertainer. I am ready to be entertained!
:waiting:


----------



## runnah (Nov 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon KayThor...you need to update this post to *genuinely NSFW* status, you big tease!!!
> ...



A few select members have seen me in my unmentionables and less. Guess you aren't cool enough.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


I think that image was leaked runnah.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon KayThor...you need to update this post to *genuinely NSFW* status, you big tease!!!
> ...



I would, but I've already been banned from other forums for doing that. I don't have the same vegetables. :mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Rocketman1978 said:
> ...



Would anyone be interested in creating a separate "fitness accountability" thread, where other people who are trying to lose weight/increase fitness can motivate and help each other out? I know that would be helpful for me and I've been thinking about it for a few days. Thought I'd take this opportunity to "borrow" Kathy's thread just for a second to gauge interest. (Hope you don't mind, Kathy?)

Anyone?


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

limr said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



I would love to help motivate people!! I was thinking about starting an Insanity thread to get people going.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

limr said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


Absolutely. I am all for anything to encourage others, and I can always use the extra motivation myself.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Rocketman1978 said:
> ...



You motivate me Mishele.


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

:heart:Well then lets start sweating!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Come on Eric. I have seen some pretty hunky pictures of you....don't be shy.


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

Didn't he send you that picture in the speedo?! Yum!!


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay, two Yea votes are good enough for me! 

Here's the new thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/344416-fitness-motivation.html


----------



## cynicaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Forget about all of those stupid trendy diets on Pinterest or whatever.  There is only one diet most people could ever need, and it&#8217;s called the &#8220;stop eating ****ty food diet&#8221;. 

Seriously though, making healthy eating habits a permanent fixture in your life is what should be strived for&#8212;not some ridiculous temporary torture routine.  So much of it is just common sense.  Learn how to prepare meals from whole ingredients.  Keep fast food at once per month, or ban it completely.  Don&#8217;t rely upon blankets of cheese to make your meals taste good.  Bake, boil, and BBQ rather than deep fry.  Leave the potato chips at the store.  And for God&#8217;s sake, launch the Coke and Mountain Dew to the freakin&#8217; moon.    

It all starts with education.  If you don&#8217;t know how to read a food label, then a modern supermarket might as well be a minefield.

EDIT: one more thing I want to add is that there seems to be this misconception that eating healthy _by definition_ means that everything you eat is bland and boring.  I can&#8217;t even begin to describe how big of a heap of crap that is.  There are countless herbs, spices, and other ingredients that can make food taste great without the need for sodium, corn syrup, and super-heated lard&#8212;you just need to acquire a taste for them.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> <snip> Bake, boil, and BBQ rather than deep fry. <snip>


If the protein is properly prepared, if a quality oil with a high smoke point is used (Peanut or Canola) and the temperature is hot enough (375° to 400°), very little oil is actually absorbed by the protein.  Bake, broil and BBQ are better alternatives, but frying isn't gonna kill you.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 12, 2013)

when you deep fry properly, you're actually steaming the meat because you're trapping the moisture inside.  So yeah, oil shouldn't be getting absorbed.  Problem is, it does in the breading.


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

Braineack said:


> when you deep fry properly, you're actually steaming the meat because you're trapping the moisture inside.  So yeah, oil shouldn't be getting absorbed.  Problem is, it does in the breading.



If you must fry, fry in Virgin oil.



Edit: I meant virgin OLIVE oil lol.


----------



## limr (Nov 12, 2013)

IByte said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > when you deep fry properly, you're actually steaming the meat because you're trapping the moisture inside.  So yeah, oil shouldn't be getting absorbed.  Problem is, it does in the breading.
> ...



*snort*

Actually, as much as I love virgin olive oil, it's not the best oil to fry with, at least not for deep frying. Low smoke point.


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

limr said:


> *snort*
> 
> Actually, as much as I love virgin olive oil, it's not the best oil to fry with, at least not for deep frying. Low smoke point.



Try cooking tilapia in olive oil.  Stuff is amazing!


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2013)

limr said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



It's like anything else: _moderation_ is the key.   Using the correct oils and only frying occasionally is just an alternative way to prepare food from scratch.   Going to fast food chains and eating their (old, well-used) greasy deep-fried plonk does not compare!


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

terri said:


> It's like anything else: moderation is the key.   Using the correct oils and only frying occasionally is just an alternative way to prepare food from scratch.   Going to fast food chains and eating their (old, well-used) greasy deep-fried plonk does not compare!



But Mcdonald's fries are..the best!!


----------



## limr (Nov 12, 2013)

I do use olive oil almost exclusively for most things (grow up in a Portuguese family and you have no choice!) but I'm only saying that it's not recommended for deep frying.

The most horrifyingly delicious fries I ever had was at a place in Portland, ME called Duck Fat. It's exactly what it sounds like - they cook stuff in duck fat. I hated myself just a little bit for trying them but oh dear merciful god in heaven, they were delicious. They made me sick for the rest of the day but I didn't even care. I'd totally have them again but there has to be a couple of years in between portions


----------



## texkam (Nov 12, 2013)

Eating Tilapia is Worse Than Eating Bacon » DrAxe.com


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

texkam said:


> Eating Tilapia is Worse Than Eating Bacon » DrAxe.com



Really now, most reports showed that tilapia has less mercury than most and makes it affordable to eat it.

But really bacon is good.  Eating bacon has the right amount of saturated fat your body needs.   

Let's put it this way, your body burns calories during the day.  If you want to gain muscle your body needs to eat fat, so the carbs and protien can repair the damage muscle and make it grow.


----------



## ffarl (Nov 13, 2013)

If this thread doesn't get sexy again real quick, there's gonna be trouble.  Our guests expectations when they see the NSFW label are not to be disappointed.  

 Also, I'm bored.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 13, 2013)

limr said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 13, 2013)

ffarl said:


> If this thread doesn't get sexy again real quick, there's gonna be trouble.  Our guests expectations when they see the NSFW label are not to be disappointed.
> 
> Also, I'm bored.


We need more ffarls!


----------



## ffarl (Nov 13, 2013)

There can only be one.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

Pig.


----------



## IByte (Nov 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pig.



Bacon


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2013)

ann hog.


----------

